# understanding of pet passport



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi all, im in the planning stage of touring europe next year, to get off the island i am planning to go on the ferry from fuereventura to cadiz, my dog will fly to seville where i will pick her up, we will make our way slowly to santander and catch the ferry to portsmouth, my question as i understand the pet passport scheme is would i have to find a vet in the santander area get her wormed 24 hours before travel on the ferry and get checked when i get off at plymouth, she has been microchipped and her rabies is up to date.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi 

I believe you would need to get her wormed (for tapeworm) 5 days (120hours?) up to 24 hours before check in to travel to uk.

The checks are performed at ferry check in office ie Santander and the Defra slip issued along with window sticker for ferry.

May be incorrect but that's my interpretation


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No that's correct

Tape worm and vet exam (for health)

5days-24hrs before embarking in England

so you don't have to have it done in Santander, but anywhere that is convenient on your route within the timescale

Aldra


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thankyou both just to clarify that, i thought i had it correct but sometimes reading gov lit just does my head in !! dont know how up to speed the local vet is, i know when sophie went for her annual jab/rabies she asked if i would be travelling within 2 weeks of the injections (not sure why ) at least now icould get her wormed and checked b4 flight and go straight to santander and uk within the timeframe if i so wished.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Could be the Rabies booster jab Peaky

I wouldn't know the time scale for that

Shadow will need his booster in August-- three years from the initial immunisation

Don't forget to have her protected from ticks, heartworm ect no longer a requirement but advisable if travelling in Spain and Southern Europe

Aldra


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks aldra i will make sure she has everything, she s my world would nt want to be without her, hope she takes to m/homing and travelling without too much trauma, silly yorkie !!!!!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

The worming has to take place at least 24 hours before you embark on your ferry.

On our first trip we made a mistake and the tablets were given at 20 hours.
We had to wait a few hours and catch a later ferry cost £10 to alter booking.

We now know


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thankyou kev1 so i expect when the vet worms our dog she will put the time as well on the paperwork, better look out for this


----------

